# Zugehörigkeitsspekulation Worgen/Goblins



## Kiros0017 (18. Juli 2009)

hallo zusammen

Nach der News darüber das Goblins und Worgen möglicherweise im nächsten als Spielbare Rasse ins Spiel eingefügt werden habe ich mir mal meine gedanken darüber gemacht welcher Fraktion sie wohl angehören. Und ich glaube das keine der beiden Rasse am Anfang fest an eine Fraktion gebunden sein wird.
Ich stelle mir das ähnlich wie der Start als DK vot wo man ja später quasi auch die Seiten wechselt nur das man sich im Falle von Worgen und Goblins für Allianz oder Horde entscheiden muss.
Aus einem ganz einfachen Grund so das dies wahrscheinlich ist. Die Goblins sind Neutral sprich wenn zum Beispiel die Goblins der Horde angehören würde es zu ziemlichen bei benachteiligungen der Allianz kommen da Lager wie Booty Bay oder Ratschet nun zur Horde gehören und der Allianz so ziemlich viel Questcontent entgeht den die Horde behalten darf.

Bei den Worgen könnte ich es mir so vorstellen das gesamte Volk keine Partei ergreift da es durch die Krankheit viel zu sehr geschwächt ist um in den Krieg mit Horde oder Allianz zu ziehen.

Zum Entscheidungszwang könnte es vollgendermaßen kommen:
Wann wird denn jeweiligen Levelgebieten von 11-20 mitten in den Krieg zwischen Horde und Allianz geworfen und wird sich auf kurz oder lang für eine der beiden Fraktion entscheiden müssen.

Ich hoffe das gibt nicht nur eine weitre möglichkeit wie die Fraktionsaufteilung im nächsten Add on aussehen könnte sonder auch Diskussionsmaterial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Kiros


----------



## Nokami (18. Juli 2009)

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen das die fraktion der beiden vielleicht neuen rassen garnicht gebunden ist und du als goblin horde sowie allianz spielen kannst, man muss sich vorher nur in einer questreihe für eine von beiden fraktionen entscheiden. Als szenario könnt ich mir vorstellen das einige genug vom neutralen oder gegen alles böse sein haben und sich gegen Den großen bösewichten aufbäumen wollen und sie so zu einer der fraktionen kommen...


----------



## TheGui (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!

Punkt aus Ende.

-Goblins bauen für die Horde waffen
-Goblins liefern Technologie für die Horde (gegenstück zu den Gnomen)
-Goblins scheinen zwar neutral, aber wenn sich eine Goblingruppe (müssen dan ja net automatisch alle Goblins ihre Neutralität verlieren) einer Fraktion anschließt dan wird das 100% Horde sein.
-Goblins findet man in Horden- Basen/Städten und Lagern!


das die Worgen zu der Allianz kommen überrascht allerdings.

Vorzustellen war bis jetz

Worgen -> Horde
Pandaren -> Allianz

...vileicht kommen noch Pandaren Masken, das würde dan alles übern Haufen werfen ^_^

Und die Goblinmasken hätte dan jede Fraktion wenn man sie weiterhinn als neutral betrachtet!


----------



## Warp16 (18. Juli 2009)

will aber auch nen worgen haben als hordler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## RainbowRaider (18. Juli 2009)

omg ich will weder Worgen noch Goblins...

Goblins sollten neutral bleiben so ists besser. Aber wie soll man denn bitte Worgen ernsthaft spielen? Dass sind vll Monster aber keine Spielercharakter.

Ich bin nicht gegen Neuerungen aber ich finde die Horde und die Allianz haben beide 5 Rassen, dass reicht.
Dass wär genauso wie Housing, jeder will es dabei ist dass dochd er größte Schrott. Bringt sehr viel wenn alle in ihren scheiß Häusern gammeln. Da wird dann sogar OG bzw. IF leergefegt sein ...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Worgen -> Horde
> Pandaren -> Allianz



pandarenen Allianz? Wo lebst du?^^

Spiel mal WcIII!!!

Meine Gedanken zum Topic:

Was mich interessiert. Da ja mit Undermine eine Goblinhauptstadt kommt, wäre diese doch theorethisch mit mind. 1 Fraktion verfeindet, je nachdem wo die Goblins landen. Oder man macht wieder eine Abspaltung draus....


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

nur wegen der masken jetzt so zu spekulieren finde ich schwachsinn...meine meinung

in den büchern (denen die ich kenne) wird das verhältnis der goblins zur horde/allianz anders beschrieben - da sind sie tatsächlich neutral und nur auf profit aus

und das was in den büchern steht zählt! nicht irgendwelche verwurstelungen

wer sich schonmal per stab in nen goblin verwandelt sollte bei dem gedanken goblins spielen zu können brechreitz bekommen

und worgen zur allianz? warum nicht gleich hogger und seine waldgnolle, dämonen oder die scheckigen wölfe des nordhains?


----------



## Pommesbude2 (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins --> Neutral bleiben
Worgen --> Spielbar? Bestimmt nicht...


----------



## izabul (18. Juli 2009)

als worg würde ich schon gerne spielen aber als goblin?nö die sind ja mal richtig ugly^^


----------



## Dropz (18. Juli 2009)

Worgen sind doch diese Wölfe,die kann man doch nicht spielen ein 4-Beiniger Hexenmeister mit Fell? nein danke


----------



## fixfox10 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich kenne zwar deine News nicht, aber das klingt mir doch ein wenig zu kauzig.

Dann beantrage ich als neue Rassen

- Murlocs
- Kobolde
- Gnolle
- Troggs
- Nagas
- Oger
- Vrykul
- Kaluak
- diverse weiter Humanoiden, die mir grad nicht einfallen.

Viel Spaß beim Zuordnen zu den jeweiligen Fraktionen.


----------



## Pacster (18. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> nur wegen der masken jetzt so zu spekulieren finde ich schwachsinn...meine meinung
> 
> in den büchern (denen die ich kenne) wird das verhältnis der goblins zur horde/allianz anders beschrieben - da sind sie tatsächlich neutral und nur auf profit aus
> 
> ...





a) Was in den Büchern steht, zählt nicht. Was Blizz daraus macht, das zählt. Das war so, ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Zu behaupten das sich eine Gruppierung der Goblins der Horde jetzt aus finanziellen Gründen(oder in der Hoffnung mit Hilfe der Horde Gnomereagan zurückzuerobern) angeschlossen. Es wäre auch durchaus möglich das Gnomereagan zusammen mit einer riesigen Höhle zum Startgebiet der Goblins wird(z.B. weil die Horde es erobert hat), da die Instanz ja auch beim Leveln derzeit wohl nur selten besucht wird(weil einfach ätzend). Dann nehmen sie halt Teile aus der Instanz, bauen noch ein paar zusätzliche Gänge und öffnen ein paar Türen um das bekannte städtische Rundlaufsystem zu erhalten...und schon haben sie ein Startgebiet...und können die Goblin-Stadt Undermine immernoch als neues neutrales Sammelbecken für die nächste Erweiterung nutzen. Relativ einfache Lösung.

b)Wegen den Masken zu spekulieren, halte ich heute auch für relativ verfrüht weil Blizz eigentlich zwischenzeitlich wissen müsste, dass der Code ständig durchsucht wird und so was auffällt(genau wie wenn sie eine Adresse einer Website kaufen oder sich Markennamen schützen lassen). Einen solchen Fehler kann ich mir eigentlich heute kaum noch vorstellen(das wäre ihnen vielleicht vor 2 Jahren passiert).
Kann also ein Testflug sein wie die Community darauf reagiert, oder einfach nur um mal wieder ein neues Gerücht in Umlauf zu bringen(im Gespräch zu bleiben ist ja die Hauptaufgabe des Marketings). Wäre aber auch möglich das Blizz tatsächlich diese Rassen implementieren will und gezielt kleine Häppchen rausgibt ohne wirklich Fakten zu schaffen. Damit rätselt die Community weiter, man hat nicht gelogen und nicht zuviel verraten...bleibt aber im Gespräch(und das ist wichtiger als bei einer BlizzCon mit einer großen Überraschung aufzuwarten...denn die Überraschung hält auch nur kurz an und dann ist der Effekt verflogen und die Leute warten schon auf die nächste Überraschung).


----------



## Galjun (18. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> Fullquote


/sign


wenn blizz etwas neues einführt dann bin ich sicher wird es der hexendoktor sein und oder dämonenjäger.
goblins.. nein danke, dann doch lieber mit gnome spielen..
worge -> allianz.. hä? warum ausgerechnet worge?
vllt. eine neue "böse" druidenart der sich in worg, murloc, raptor und terminator oder was weiss ich was alles verwandeln kann.. rofl!


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> Zu behaupten das sich eine Gruppierung der Goblins der Horde jetzt aus finanziellen Gründen(oder in der Hoffnung mit Hilfe der Horde Gnomereagan zurückzuerobern) angeschlossen. Es wäre auch durchaus möglich das Gnomereagan zusammen mit einer riesigen Höhle zum Startgebiet der Goblins wird(z.B. weil die Horde es erobert hat)



die horde nimmt gnomeregan ein? 

die horde schippert mithilfe der goblins von kalimdor ins sumpfland, wandert durch loch modan nach dun morogh an ironforge vorbei das sie früher auchnicht einnehmen konnten, spazieren dann nach gnomeregan .. und weiter? da tritt immernoch radioaktive strahlung aus, ausserdem werden sie ja wohl kaum ne ini rauspatchen.


edit: galjun wo hasst du mich da zitiert Oo


----------



## Pacster (18. Juli 2009)

Unfaith schrieb:


> die horde nimmt gnomeregan ein?
> 
> die horde schippert mithilfe der goblins von kalimdor ins sumpfland, wandert durch loch modan nach dun morogh an ironforge vorbei das sie früher auchnicht einnehmen konnten, spazieren dann nach gnomeregan .. und weiter? da tritt immernoch radioaktive strahlung aus, ausserdem werden sie ja wohl kaum ne ini rauspatchen.
> 
> ...




Naja, es soll auch Allianzkönige geben, die kurz vor einem Angriff auf den Lich King nichts besseres zu tun haben als mal eben Unterstadt anzugreifen weil einer ihrer Vorzeigedeppen von abtrünnigen Untoten gekillt wurde. Viel logischer ist das auch nicht. ;-)
Außerdem könnten sie den Teleporter in BB nehmen....oder ein Goblimechaniker ne ganze Batterie von den Teilen in OG aufstellen. Mit radioaktiven Substanzen scheint die Horde dank der Untoten ja reichlich Erfahrung zu haben(siehe Forschungen zum Thema Seuche und die ganze grüne Flüssigkeit in UC).
Warum sollten sie nicht die vermutlich am wenigsten genutzte Ini in ganz WoW umfunktionieren? Wer würde die denn vermissen? Eventuell könnte man auch Teile der Ini belassen, die Bosse vereinfachen und das dann wie den Flammenschlund und das Verließ als Anfängerini nutzen.

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass das die kreativste Idee ist. Es ist nur eine sehr einfache Idee, wenn Blizz möglichst wenig Zeit investieren will um eine neue Spielerrasse nebst Hauptstadt einzuführen.


----------



## Annovella (18. Juli 2009)

Dropz schrieb:


> Worgen sind doch diese Wölfe,die kann man doch nicht spielen ein 4-Beiniger Hexenmeister mit Fell? nein danke



Also ich fänds übelst geil-> N Worg Schurke würde bestimmt rocken. Fand es damals schon recht geil in Karazhan den Worgenbuff zu bekommen und dann als Worg zu kämpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

Annovella schrieb:


> Also ich fänds übelst geil-> N Worg Schurke würde bestimmt rocken. Fand es damals schon recht geil in Karazhan den Worgenbuff zu bekommen und dann als Worg zu kämpfen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jo das macht nen bossfight lang bock

danach nicht mehr


----------



## Galjun (18. Juli 2009)

@unfaith
dein erster post in diesem fred.. *klick auf rote pfeilchen beim quote*


----------



## Flachtyp (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins ist ja relativ klar und daß die dann zur  Horde gehören is auch klar, gibts auch nichts dran auszusetzen. Aber warum als 2 neue Rasse die Worgen ? Fände ich doof. Und außerdem passen sie nicht zur Allianz.


----------



## Unfaith (18. Juli 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> @unfaith
> dein erster post in diesem fred.. *klick auf rote pfeilchen beim quote*



ich bin mit dem quotensystem vertraut

nur habe ich in diesem fred niemals "fullquote" geschrieben
verschwört ihr euch jetzt gegen mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funkydiddy (18. Juli 2009)

ich würde sagen das man siche bei der erstellung entscheiden kann ob man bei horde oder bei der allianz spielt man siehe in bootybay usw. da sind die goblins ja auch neutral und die worgen kA würd ich auch so machen einfach^^


----------



## Alohajoe (18. Juli 2009)

fixfox10 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar deine News nicht, aber das klingt mir doch ein wenig zu kauzig.


http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=79546.0

Und hier das Bild dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: ach seh grad, bei buffed gibts da auch ne Newsmeldung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnholyToast (18. Juli 2009)

also ich würde ja sagen das wird ne dritte fraktion die beiden also alianz und horde helfen kann und jenachdem auch zu dieser fraktion gehört also ich fänd das irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -cqwerty (18. Juli 2009)

omfg Oo
Man beginnt die Klasse und hinterher darf man sich die Fraktion aussuchen?
wie habt ihr euch das den vorgestellt?
in bg´s z.b wird es schonmal schwer wenn man dann ein goblin sieht und man erkennt erst nach genauen hingucken das es ein hordler/ally ist. oO
Naja komme was wolle. Wow ist trotz. geil


----------



## Enweldor (18. Juli 2009)

Man könnte auch die Blutelfen einen Sinneswandel vollziehen lassen und sie zur Allianz umbuchen.
Dann die Goblins plus Worgen zur Horde implementieren.
Somit würde das Gesamtbild meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach stimmen.
Bitte versteht das nicht als Angriff gegen Blutelfenspieler, hatte zur aktiven WoWzeit auch so etwas rumlaufen.


----------



## Oliver Schäfer (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!
> 
> Punkt aus Ende.
> 
> ...



Goblins sind nicht 100% Horde... Allianz darf auch in Beutebucht und Ratchet rumlaufen. Laut Lore gibt es mehrere Kartelle der Goblins, insgesamt 7 waren das meine ich die jeweils eine Handelsherrscherin haben. Goblins sind eigentlich ein Volk von Händlern und Piraten. Da es 7 Kartelle sind kann es durchaus sein dass sich ein Kartell für Allianz oder Horde entscheidet. vielleicht zwar ohne Wohlwollen der anderen Goblins, da sie somit einen Handelspartner verlieren. 

Generell bleiben die Goblins wohl Neutral, wenn wird es nur ein Kartell sein, was sich abspaltet


----------



## lord just (18. Juli 2009)

Pacster schrieb:


> a) Was in den Büchern steht, zählt nicht. Was Blizz daraus macht, das zählt. Das war so, ist so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Zu behaupten das sich eine Gruppierung der Goblins der Horde jetzt aus finanziellen Gründen(oder in der Hoffnung mit Hilfe der Horde Gnomereagan zurückzuerobern) angeschlossen. Es wäre auch durchaus möglich das Gnomereagan zusammen mit einer riesigen Höhle zum Startgebiet der Goblins wird(z.B. weil die Horde es erobert hat), da die Instanz ja auch beim Leveln derzeit wohl nur selten besucht wird(weil einfach ätzend). Dann nehmen sie halt Teile aus der Instanz, bauen noch ein paar zusätzliche Gänge und öffnen ein paar Türen um das bekannte städtische Rundlaufsystem zu erhalten...und schon haben sie ein Startgebiet...und können die Goblin-Stadt Undermine immernoch als neues neutrales Sammelbecken für die nächste Erweiterung nutzen. Relativ einfache Lösung.




naja nur was wollen die goblins mit der ahuptstadt der gnome? da gibt es doch überhaupt keinen zusammenhang.

ich denke eher, dass es keine neuen rassen zum spielen sein werden, sondern einfach zwei rassen sein werden, die mit dem nächsten add-on eine große rolle übernehmen werden.

goblins sind neutral und interessieren sich nur für geld. das die nicht in den allienz städten anzutreffen sind liegt einfach daran, dass die allianz das nicht will, weil sie ja sehr darauf achten nur ehrenhafte und menschenähnliche rassen akzeptieren wogegen die horde jede rasse akzeptiert. so wären goblins eher der horde zuzuordnen wobei die goblins ja mehr sowas wie söldner sind.

die worgen haben bisher keine zugehörigkeit und eine zughörigkeit ist auch schwer aus zu machen. gegen die allianz spricht ja einfach, dass die worgen zwar am tage mensch sind und in der nacht halt worgen und die allianz nichts mit monstern zu tun haben will. die worgen könnte man also auch der horde zuschreiben aber man weiß einfach zu wenig über die worgen. man weiß zwar das arugal zusammen mit nem nachtelf die ersten worgen aus einer anderen welt geholt hat und diese dann weitere menschen zu worgen verwandelt haben aber mehr weiß man auch nicht.

wie bereits gesagt denke ich, dass die goblins und worgen im nächsten add-on einfach eine große rolle übernehmen werden. das nächste add-on soll sich ja angeblich um de südmeere mit azshara und den smaragdgrünen traum drehen und da würden die goblins mit ihrer hauptstadt undermine und vielleicht u-booten und normalen booten eine wichtige rolle spielen. bei den worgen ist ja nur sehr wenig bekannt, aber blizzard könnte ja einfach einen nebenerzählstrang erstellen, wo man dann mehr über die worgen erfährt und auch die heimatwelt der worgen über eines der portale aus der scherbenwelt besuchen um sie vielleicht gegen den kampf gegen azshara zu gewinnen. die soll ja angeblich versuchen mit dunkler energie gespeißten wellen die welt zu versenken und diese wellen sollen ja auch auswirkungen auf andere welten haben.

im großem und ganzen ist es halt sehr schwer neue rassen für die allianz zu schaffen, da die allianz ja sehr verschlossen gegenüber neuen völkern ist, besonders, wenn sie nicht stark menschenähnlich sind. die einzelnen rassen der allianz sind ja selbst den anderen rassen misstrauisch und fragen nur sehr ungern um hilfe der anderen völker (merkt man stark in den büchern und auch im spiel, wenn man die texte mal ließt).


----------



## Deis (18. Juli 2009)

Ideen ueber Ideen, Spekulationen ueber Spekulationen und eine schwachsinniger als die andere.
Wie schonmal gesagt, wenn Blizzard irgendetwas ins Spiel implementiert und es nicht zur hochheiligen Geschichte passt (Worgen bei der Allianz z.B.) dann wird es nachtraeglich halt dazu erklaert.


----------



## Schlamm (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins werden bestimmt eine große Rolle spielen. Aber für beide Fraktionen. Ich halte eine Rasse mit Wahl der Fraktion für unwahrscheinlich. Lasst uns doch lieber der uminösen Liste glauben: Worgs und Pandaren. Das wär doch was...


----------



## Kingseb (18. Juli 2009)

Ich will nen Goblin spielen, was gibts den geileres (außer Murloc)

So n Worg kann ich mir allerdings auch nicht richtig als Spieler vorstellen, wie soll der den mit ner kompletten Rüstung aussehen O.o


----------



## Freyen (18. Juli 2009)

lord schrieb:


> (...)
> wie bereits gesagt denke ich, dass die goblins und worgen im nächsten add-on einfach eine große rolle übernehmen werden. das nächste add-on soll sich ja angeblich um de südmeere mit azshara und den smaragdgrünen traum drehen und da würden die goblins mit ihrer hauptstadt undermine und vielleicht u-booten und normalen booten eine wichtige rolle spielen. bei den worgen ist ja nur sehr wenig bekannt, aber blizzard könnte ja einfach einen nebenerzählstrang erstellen, wo man dann mehr über die worgen erfährt und auch die heimatwelt der worgen über eines der portale aus der scherbenwelt besuchen um sie vielleicht gegen den kampf gegen azshara zu gewinnen. die soll ja angeblich versuchen mit dunkler energie gespeißten wellen die welt zu versenken und diese wellen sollen ja auch auswirkungen auf andere welten haben.
> (...)



/sign
Ich könnte  mir vorstellen, dass Undermine (und die gesamte Goblinfraktion) im nächsten Addon eine weitere fraktionsunabhängige Hauptstadt wie Shattrath und Dalaran bildet. Die verschiedenen Kartelle wären dann ähnlich den Aldor und Sehern und der Spieler müsste sich eine davon aussuchen. Dass die kleinen grünen Giftzwerge sich selbst an Horde oder Allianz binden ist irgendwie schwer denkbar. 
Was die Worge angeht... Ich fänds schon toll einen spielen zu können *dezent mit der Hordeflagge fuchtel*, aber ich kann sie mir nicht als Gegenfraktion ausgerechnet zu den Goblins vorstellen. Blutelfen und Draenei haben ja auch eine verknüpfte (halbwegs logische) Feindschaftsgeschichte.


----------



## Evalor (18. Juli 2009)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> omg ich will weder Worgen noch Goblins...
> 
> Goblins sollten neutral bleiben so ists besser. Aber wie soll man denn bitte Worgen ernsthaft spielen? Dass sind vll Monster aber keine Spielercharakter.




Schwachsin. Wie oft hat man als Taure schon Tauren kloppen müssen und als Mensch Menschen. Außerdem kann man Druiden mit ihrer Tiergestallt dann auch als "Monster" betrachten und bei denen klappt es ja auch.  und Blizz ist ja bekanntlich immer für ne Überraschung gut.


----------



## Brainfreeze (18. Juli 2009)

Naja, die Maske sieht wesentlich "netter" aus als Arugals kleine Freunde. 
Vllt dürfen wir die "natürlichen" Worge spielen, nicht die die Arugal geschaffen hat.


----------



## Tweetycat280 (18. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht ist es auch nur ein Falschdesign von Furbolgs den die sehen denen auch recht ähnlich


----------



## Alohajoe (18. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vs.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nicht wirklich ähnlich. Furbolgs sind auch mehr mit den Bären verwandt als mit Wölfen.


----------



## Nirvana  ! (18. Juli 2009)

puh ka eher die worgen zur allianz und die goblins zur horde oder?^^die allianz hat ja schon ihr ingi-volk ...  wenns so wäre fänd ichs schade hätt mir gern mal einen worg twink hochgezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (18. Juli 2009)

also ich wäre für die goblins oder die schwarzfelszwerge für die horde 
und die hochelfen (nicht die "bösen" blutelfen) oder die blutsegelpiraten  für die alli weicheier ^^


----------



## Sarif (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke auch dass Worge zur Allianz und Goblins zur Horde kommen.
Im Silberwald im Süden gibt es doch Gilneas.
Vielleicht sind die Menschen die dort leben zu Worgen verwandelt worden.
Aber sie sind nicht böse und die Allianz nimmt sie auf.
Denn schließlich waren die Menschen von Gilneas Verbündete der Allianz.
Und Burg Schattenfang und so bleibt, da nämlich nur die Gilneas-Worge sich der Allianz anschließen und die restlichen böse bleiben.
Und so hätte man auch schon das neue Startgebiet der Worge : Gilneas.

Und zu den Goblins,
diese werden auf jeden Fall der Horde dazu gehören.
Wie davor schon beschrieben worde haben die Goblins viel für die Horde getan.
Aber die Goblins die sich der Horde anschließen sind nur eine Randgruppe und gehören nicht zum Dampfdruckkastell oder was auch immer sondern vielleicht zu irgend einem anderen Goblinkastell das bis jetzt noch nicht entdeckt wurde oder so.
Und deren Startgebiet könnte vielleicht die Plunder-Insel (oder wie die heißt) sein.
Denn so bleiben Beutebucht , Ratschet und die anderen Goblinstädte neutral.

Und Undermine wird eben die neutrale Hauptstadt wie Dalaran oder Shattrat.

Aber man kann noch viel spekulieren.
Vielleicht will Blizzard uns damit auch nur eine falsche Fährte legen. =D
Wir werden es sehen. =)

Bis dahin
MfG Sarif


----------



## Kofineas (18. Juli 2009)

Wenn an dem allen überhaupt etwas dran ist, würde ich nur eins für eine unumstößliche "Höchstwahrscheinlichkeit" nehmen, dass Goblins zur Horde gehören, da sehe ich eher das neutrale Dampfdruckkartell als Ausnahme, denn schon in Warcraft 2 gab es bei den Orcs mehrere Goblineinheiten und bei den Menschen nicht.

Und die Erklärung mit den Worgen aus Gilneas, die hier einige abgegeben haben finde ich auch relativ plausibel.

Aber ich bin mal gespannt ob diese Masken, da überhaupt irgendeine Relevanz besitzen, was die neuen spielbaren Völker angeht.

Achso und außerdem muss ich sagen, dass zumindest die Maske des männlichen "Worgen" meiner Meinung nach eher katzenhafte Züge aufweist.


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Das die Worgen zu der Allianz kommen überrascht allerdings.


Ähhm Nee, das is Eigentlich nur ne Logische Entscheidun, da die Worgen URSPRÜNGLICH von den Nachtelfen nach Azeroth gerufen wurden, um im Kampf gegen die Brennende Legion zu helfen, da sie (Anscheinend) Ursprünglich 'Gut' waren...


----------



## DarkSaph (18. Juli 2009)

Nun ja, die Goblins sind ja ziemlich klar. Der männliche Worg sieht auch ganz schön wolfig aus, beim weiblichen existiert aber eine erstaunliche Ähnlichkeit zu einem Pandaren Artwork, welches eine Pandarin zeigt. Link Diese ist im Farbschema des kleinen Pandas gehalten.

Guckt man sich die drei unteren Links zu den Weihnachtskarten an, so sieht man, dass es wohl auch weibliche Pandaren im klassischen Farbschema und nicht in dem der kleinen Pandas zeigt, vor allem bei der ersten Karte wird das klar, da diese wohl einen Vater mit seiner Tochter zeigt. Diese Karten zeichnete Samwise ja auch für seine Töchter. 

Andererseits lässt es Gilneas natürlich zu, dass freundliche Werwölfe der Allianz beitreten, denn immerhin war Gilneas ein Verbündeter der Allianz und König Wryn akzeptiert ja auch schon Todesritter in seinen Reihen, da sind Worgen nicht unbedingt weit von entfernt, denn es würde sich ja auch um geschundene ehemalige Verbündete der Allianz handeln, trotzdem fände ich es indgesamt nicht so kreativ, wie Pandaren, da sich trotz Werwolfambiente, das Startgebiet wohl wie eine Mischung aus Verlassenen und Menschen spielen würde, während Pandaria einige neue Erfahrungen böte was mögliche Questmechhaniken angeht.

Allgemein lässt sich auf der Seite der Art Directors von Blizzard so einiges Interessantes finden.


----------



## Ragmo (18. Juli 2009)

mal hoffen, dass sie kommen^^
zur ugehörigkeit...mhh

wir kennen doch alle die quests, wo sich der spieler für eine fraktion entscheiden muss/kann (aldor/seher, orakel/wolfsfiecher(sorry weiß nich wie die heißen^^) oder bei den zentauren in desolace).
wäre doch toll, wenn sich diese rassen über eine quest(reihe) für eine fraktion entschieden könnten^^


----------



## Atabax (18. Juli 2009)

die worgen kommen zur horde 
die goblins werden neutral  
und die allianze bekommt hochelfen (die wenigen hochelfen wollen ihr volk weider auferblühen lassen)


----------



## wip (18. Juli 2009)

Würd mich wundern wenn Goblins und Worgen jetzt auf einmal implementiert werden. Wäre praktisch das erste Mal, dass sich Blizz nicht an seine Liste hält ^^
(da werden, wenn man die neuen Startgebiete betrachtet Pandaren und Worgen erst fürs übernächste Add-On angekündigt)

Ansonsten könnte ich mir nicht vorstellen das Goblins fest einer Fraktion zugeordnet werden, weil wie schon erwähnt es einfach eine neutrale Fraktion ist, die ihre Dienste allem und jedem gegen Gold anbietet.
Das besonders die Horde viele Leistungen von ihnen annimmt, liegt meiner Meinung nach daran, dass sie keine eigene Ingis hat wie die Gnome. Die Goblins haben ja sogar Deathwing seine Adamantit-Panzerung angeschweißt. Sind halt nur an Gold interessiert und nicht an Politik.

Und Worgen für die Allianz?
Nee! Will Pandaren!!!


----------



## Rhokan (18. Juli 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> die worgen kommen zur horde
> die goblins werden neutral
> und die allianze bekommt hochelfen (die wenigen hochelfen wollen ihr volk weider auferblühen lassen)



Niemals, Goblin waren schon in WarCraft II bei der Horde und viele sind es immernoch (Stichwort Zeppelin). Worgen zur Horde? Was spricht dafür? Nur das Äußere. Was spricht dagegen? Das sie in den Grizzly Hills bei der Allianz sind, sogar während der Hordequests wird einem erzählt wie sich die Trapper (allesamt Worgen) mit der Allianz verbünden.



> Nee! Will Pandaren!!!



Das einzige mal, wo Panaderen wirklich storytechnisch wichtig in Warcraft vorkommen ist in Wc3-tft, und da arbeiten sie mit der Horde.


----------



## -RD- (18. Juli 2009)

Hm... also grundsätzlich ist es mir relativ egal, wer welcher Seite zugeordnet wird, da es mir nicht primär darum geht, Horde ODER Allianz zu spielen, sondern vielmehr um die Rassen. Ich spiele gerne Blutelfen, Untote aber auch Nachtelfen oder Zwerge.
Letztendlich müssen Horde und Allianz doch sowieso gegen größere Übel zusammenarbeiten und sich verbünden. Ich stehe da voll und ganz hinter den Friedensgedanken, wie sie Thrall und Jaina Proudmore haben.

Außerdem bieten sowohl Goblins als auch Worgen genug Hintergrund, um für beide Fraktionen spielbar zu sein.

Ein Werwolf wird wohl kaum darauf achten, ob er jetzt einen Hordler oder einen von der Allianz beißt. ;-)

Und die Goblins sind sowieso in etwa die FDP von WOW.... immer die Fahne in den Wind hängen und im Zweifelsfall mit allen koalieren. Sie mögen ihre Vorlieben haben, aber letztendlich zählt für Goblins doch primär (monetäre) Macht.


----------



## Barbossa94 (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!
> 
> Punkt aus Ende.
> 
> ...



Genau meine Meinung! Vielleicht wird es ja kommen mit Worgen und Pandaren. Dann müsste sich Blizzard in der nächsten Erweiterung aber ein Gegenstück zu den Goblins einfallen lassen.

Murlocs !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brisk7373 (18. Juli 2009)

bitte worgen zur horde <3 
gefallen mir besser als goblins ... ^^


----------



## Ragmo (18. Juli 2009)

Atabax schrieb:


> und die allianze bekommt hochelfen (die wenigen hochelfen wollen ihr volk weider auferblühen lassen)



90% der hochelfen wurde abgeschlachtet. von den 10%, die übrig blieben, nennen sich 90% blutelfen-->eher unwahrscheinlich, dass die allianz eine rasse bekommt, die schon zur horde gehört^^
(sprich: von 100% hochelfen die es mal gab sind 90% tot, 9%blutelfen und 1% nennt sich noch hochelfen (was aber bedeuten würde, dass es weniger hochelfen geben MUSS als blutelfen^^))


----------



## maniac-kun (18. Juli 2009)

es ist nichtmals eine diskussion wert da goblins schon in warcraft 2 zur horde gehörten. und man selbst in ogrimmar eine menge goblins findet.


----------



## Gribbel (18. Juli 2009)

könnte aber auch sein das die gobllins ja vieleicht 100% neutral bleiben    also zu keiner rasse zugehören und somit eine eigene klasse in form von handwerkern und händlern  zwischen horde und allianz werden die den ah-handel zwischen beiden völkern voll ermöglichen .  zu den worgen: wie wäre es denn wenn die worgen zu jeder rasse gehen könnten sich also die seite aussuchen dürfen.

das wäre doch toll  gobblin als markt oder handels charr (interaktiv) für jeden charakter den man in einer fraktion hatt bedingung  man muß einen 80 charr haben .

schwer wird es nur bei der zuordnung der worgen    was sollen sie machen ??    schützer der natur mit besonderen fähigkeiten ?  
auf jeden fall würde das bedeuten das es völlig neue quest für beide geben würde .

für die horde  Zuck


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Worgen sind behaart wie Tauren also sind die Horde, und wir bekommen Grimmige Goblins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (18. Juli 2009)

Ich will aber Pandarenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht noch so ne Kniehupenrasse wie die Goblins.


----------



## Nebola (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo, Goblins ok, aber Worgen finde ich schon ziemlich Unpassend in WoW aber Pandaren noch ein bisschen mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (18. Juli 2009)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> pandarenen Allianz? Wo lebst du?^^
> 
> Spiel mal WcIII!!!


ausser dem Pandaren der in der Bonuskampagnie "Zähmung eines Landes" und den Pandaren den man während der B11 Kampagnie freispielen kann hab ich da net wirklich viele gesehen.... und ner Fraktion wurde der gute Braumeister auch net zugeschrieben!

BTW.. ich will als Hordler Worgen!111drölf.


----------



## Alisamixi (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins werden der Horde angehören:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das einzige Item 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (18. Juli 2009)

Schade... mir gefiehl die Idee der profitgeilen, ewig neutralen Goblins besser. So im Sinne von: "In einem Krieg hat man den größten Profit, wenn man beide Seiten beliefert."

Aber naja, es bleibt spannend. ^_^

Einzig der grafische Unterschied wird wohl bei neuen Völkern, im Vergleich zu den alten, ziemlich krass sein.
Schon zu BC merkte man den Draenei und Blutelfen ihre höhere Polygonenzahl deutlich an. 
Wenn ich mir jetzt vorstelle, wie ein Worge neben einem Menschen aussehen würde... naja, hoffentlich verbessert Blizzard die Charaktermodelle noch mal ordentlich, das haben sie bei den Blutelfen ja auch getan. (Wobei ich da nicht von "verbessern" reden möchte...)

:-)


----------



## _Yo_ (18. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> http://www.mmo-champion.com/index.php?topic=79546.0
> 
> Und hier das Bild dazu:
> 
> ...



Also son Worg wäre schon nen reroll wert^^


----------



## Frozo (18. Juli 2009)

Warp16 schrieb:


> will aber auch nen worgen haben als hordler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ICH AUCH!! XD
ein Worgen hunter oO
Worgen Krieger / Schurke schon eher 
worgen mage? Worgen druide?
Alles nur schwer vorstellbar


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

Also ich würds schon cool finden wen man sich  beide rassen  beiden fraktionen anschliessen könnte, was blizzards aussage das sie etwas gewagtes neues machen wollen  zutreffen würde, aber wenn wir schon fraktionstechnisch rangehen so sind die goblins schon seit warcraft1  verbündete der hrode gewessen was drauf hinweist das die eher zu hrode gehören würden, aber wie gesagt ich würd die freie frakrionsauswahl bevorzugen, und bitte blizz soll n paar charplätze mehr freimachen pro server,  was nütz mir das es neue rassen und heldenklassen gibt wenn ale plätze von higlevel chars zu sind? oder soll ich da 3 jahre arbeit löschen um neuen char zu testen? oder gar den server dafür wechslen? wo ich doch schon ne stamm gilde auf dem einen hab?


----------



## Freakomat70 (18. Juli 2009)

Vom aussehen der Worgen würde ich auch eher auf Allianz tippen, da die Worgen viel weichere Züge haben als die Standardhorderassen.

Wahrscheinlich hat Blizzard vor dem Projekt Modcraft(Modding-Projekt für WoW mit neuen Rassen,Klassen etc) Angst gekriegt und will die Sachen nun selbst eher einführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuiko (18. Juli 2009)

Es würde zumiendest mit dazu passen, dass man seit dem letzten/vorletztem patch 8bitte korrigiert mich) so viele goblins in den horde-städten und auf den zeppelinen findet. das war ja vorher nicht so. trotzdem würd ich worgen eher der hrode zuordnen. (und auch verdammt gern spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). es stimmt zwar schon, dass die worgen mal menschen waren und das vllt gut gewordene worge sich der allianz anschließen könnten, aber ich denk da mal eher an ein mögliches startgebiet, das wäre ja dann an den silberwald angrenzen, und das ist nun mal horde-land. 
ich fänds ganz spannend, wenn mit dem neuen add-on und der versprochenen inselwelt, eine mögliche goblinhauptstadt kommen würde, vllt so was wie in waterworld. eine stadt auf dem wasser aus trümmern zusammengebaut. immerhin sind goblins ingis. das würde passen. finde ich zumindest. 
und fakt ist einfach mal, dass wir uns hier seitenlang gegenseitig argumente für oder gegen worgs oder goblins bei horde oder allianz um die ohren schlagen können. am ende sind es ja doch nur alles spekulationen, erstmal. für handfestere vermutungen muß man noch mehr infos abwarten. noch mehr von den testservern und denk auch an die events die immer kurz vor addons kommen. ich denk da nur an die möglichkeit selber die seuche zu verbreiten kurz vor wotlk. vllt werden wir in dem nächsten events in einen krieg zwischen goblins und worgen geworfen, oder ein anderes, erklärendes szenario. 

bis nicht weiter bekannt wird vertrete ich die meinung:

ICH BIN HORDE UND WILL NEN WORG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> es stimmt zwar schon, dass die worgen mal menschen waren


Aha... Gut zu wissen mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wär denn mal jemand so freundlich und gibt mir mal ne kurze Einweisung in Worggeschichte? Mich würd das interessieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zalandar (18. Juli 2009)

Mal ne andere Frage, wie sehen eigentlich Pandaren aus??


----------



## Sarif (18. Juli 2009)

Worge kommen von einem anderen Planeten (oder Dimension).
Sie wurden von Elune nach Azeroth gerufen um zu helfen die Brennende Legion zu vernichten.
Man konnte sie beschwören durch eine Sichel die Elune einer Nachtelfe gegeben hat.
Diese Sichel findet man im Dämmerwald in der Mine voller Worge.

Doch Arugal (glaub ich) hatte geschafft Menschen in Worge zu verwandeln.
Ein Beispiel ist das Menschendorf neben Burg Schattenfang.

Und vielleicht hat er die Menschen von Gilneas (das ja in der Nähe von Burg Schattenfang liegt) auch in Worge verwandelt.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir bissien weiterhelfen Djip =)


MfG Sarif


----------



## P-bibi (18. Juli 2009)

Goblins können sehr wohl nur zur Horde gehören, da es z.B ja auch die Venture Co. gibt, die mit dem Dampfdruckkartell verfeindet sind.
Genauso, wie Menschen auch gegen andere Menschen kämpfen, nur dass die spielbaren Menschen zum Königreich von Sturmwind gehören, also könnten auch andere Menschen auf Seiten der Horde kämpfen.


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie sehen eigentlich Pandaren aus??


Wie aufrecht laufende menschenähnliche pandas mit einem asiatisch ja japanisch anmuttenden klamotten, hab leider kein pic parat


----------



## Zalandar (18. Juli 2009)

Damatar schrieb:


> Wie aufrecht laufende menschenähnliche pandas mit einem asiatisch ja japanisch anmuttenden klamotten, hab leider kein pic parat


 Danke


----------



## P-bibi (18. Juli 2009)

Djip schrieb:


> Aha... Gut zu wissen mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als ich mal bei einer Quest so ein wenig gelesen habe ausnahmsweise, meint der Questgeber, dass Worgen aus einre anderen Welt geholt wurden, mithilfe von dunkler Magie, aber es wurde kein Wort darüber gesagt, dass sie mal Menschen waren.


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Dank dir Sarif 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also sind die auf ähnliche Weise entstanden, wie die Eulkins. Die wurden meines Wissens nach ja auch von Elune irgendwie geholt, um irgendwas zu beschützen. Erinnere mich da wage an eine Quest in Winterquell. 

Also auf Gineas bin ich riesig gespannt!


----------



## Zodttd (18. Juli 2009)

wäre dafür das man alli und horde gleichzeitig ist. 
das wär geil


----------



## DarkSaph (18. Juli 2009)

Zalandar schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie sehen eigentlich Pandaren aus??



Guck dir mal meinen Post, den ersten auf dieser Forenseite an.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. Juli 2009)

Also an Worge als spielbare Klasse glaub ich nicht.
Das is einfach sowas von sinnlos und schlecht, schlechter gehts garnicht.
Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern gehört zu haben, dass das nächste Addon viel mit Nagas zutun hat, also könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es eine Naga-Splittergruppe gibt, die dann halt zu einer der beiden Fraktionen wechselt.

Wenn Pandaren kommen, dann würd ich mir sogar überlegen, meinen alten WOW account zu entstauben ^^ ( <3 Pandas )


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Also an Worge als spielbare Klasse glaub ich nicht.
> Das is einfach sowas von sinnlos und schlecht, schlechter gehts garnicht.
> Ich kann mich dunkel erinnern gehört zu haben, dass das nächste Addon viel mit Nagas zutun hat, also könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es eine Naga-Splittergruppe gibt, die dann halt zu einer der beiden Fraktionen wechselt.
> 
> Wenn Pandaren kommen, dann würd ich mir sogar überlegen, meinen alten WOW account zu entstauben ^^ ( <3 Pandas )


Jaaa ich hoofe ja auf n schicken pandasamurai^^ und eine der skilltress könnte zb bushido heisen ( der weg des schwertes halt^^) usw  allein das startgebiet wär optisch klasse


----------



## mccord (18. Juli 2009)

Die weiblichen Worgen sehen mMn ein bischen sehr feminin aus 
The Furry Crusade, statt 2 Nachtelfen beim Cybern in der Tiefenbahn findet man jetzt 2 Werwölfe...


----------



## Astherian (18. Juli 2009)

also pandaren ist halt so eine sache, so viel ich weiss ist das aber in asien ein heiliges tier und da stelle ich mir die frage, wie das die asiaten auffassen obwohl ich die kultig finde. mit murlocs könnte ich mich aber genauso anfreunden weil ich die noch kultiger finde. und hochelfen wär schon wieder so was elfen mäßiges, bitte nicht, 2 elfenvölker reichen mir.

grundsätzlich stelle ich mir aber immer die frage bei einer neuen klasse oder volk inwiefern das zu dem add-on passt. 

BC: die draenei waren ja damals wegen der legion die scherbenwelt geflohen und kael`thas hatte halt 1 gruppe von blutelfen in die scherbenwelt geführt (glaub der wollte die irgendwie wegen ihrer sucht nach dem arkanen heilen, korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das nicht stimmt)

WOTLK: arthas --> geißel --> todesritter --> nordend......... noch fragen ???

aber ich schätze mal dass wir nach der blizzcon 09 etwas schlauer sind


----------



## maniac-kun (18. Juli 2009)

so sieht ein pandaren braumeister aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wegen pandaren und china.. da haben wir nix mit am hut da wir nicht in china leben! wenn in wow pandaren kommen sind es in china ganz einfach braunbären. die haben ja auch die untoten ohne knochen in china.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!
> 
> Punkt aus Ende.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Goblins ist zwar wahr, jedoch passen worgen vom style her nicht wirklich zur allianz...
pandaren waren auch schon seit wc III bei der horde...


----------



## MastergamEr18 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen
Worgen=Allianz
Goblins=Horde
Weil in der Forscherliga steht das die Goblins für die Horde als Ingenieure unverzichtbar sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei den Worgen hat schon einer gepostet das sie durch die Sense von Elune gerufen sind also würde ich sagen Allianz... Und die Quest in den Grizzlyhügeln hat schon vieles mit der Allianz und den Worgen
auf sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexilein (18. Juli 2009)

Da der König von Gilneas mit Nachnamen "Greymane" also "Graumäne" heißt, könnte man sich da sicherlich eine Zugehörigkeit der Worgen zur Allianz zusammenspinnen. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## GreenIsaac (18. Juli 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen
> Worgen=Allianz
> Goblins=Horde
> Weil in der Forscherliga steht das die Goblins für die Horde als Ingenieure unverzichtbar sind
> ...



Klingt ja alles ganz sinnig aber meine Meinung:

Worgen = Müll
Goblins = Müll

Beides Müll. Neu leveln Müll macht keinem spaß.
Muss echt nicht sein irgendwie... sollen lieber mehr late-game Inhalt von vorne rein reinbekommen...


----------



## JP_1018 (18. Juli 2009)

Worgen = Allianz

Die Worgs waren früher Menschen und versuchen nun ihren Worg-Fluch unter dem Schutz der Allianz rückgängig zu machen.

Goblins = Horde

Die Goblins schwören dem Meistbietenden die Treue, die Allianz verachtet die Goblins aufgrund ihrer Handelsbeziehungen zu den Orcs, die Horde hingegen lässt sie in ihre Städte und mischt sich nicht in ihre Geschäftspolitik ein = Meistbietender


----------



## Crawler18 (18. Juli 2009)

Und was haben wir von zwei neuen Rassen außer zwei verschiedene neue Volksfertigkeiten pro Rasse?
Was haben die Blutelfen und Dranaei Neues gebracht? Ist doch egal was kommt... Es sind eh nur die alten Klassen mit einem neuem Outfit.


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Juli 2009)

Alohajoe schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wer hat die bekleidet?Oo


----------



## ChrisM1988 (18. Juli 2009)

Am Bsp der Trolle kann man durchaus sehen das eine Rasse sowohl Mob als auch spielbare Rasse sein kann und zwar durch verschiedene Stämme.

Worgen habe so weit ich mich erinnern kann auch so eine Art Stammesform (korregiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) aber zumindest könnte dies eine Idee sein der man nachgehen könnte.

So könnte man sich dann als "neutraler" Worg der nichts mit den "Mobworgs" zu tun hätte für oder gegen die Horde (bzw Allianz) entscheiden und somit vlt sogar selbst für diese "neutralen Worgen" als Feind gellten

Bei den Goblins währe das anders. Man könnte die Gnomenstadt als Neutrale Stadt einführen und diese auch neutral belassen egal ob man sich als Spieler für die Horde oder Allianz entscheiden hat und die Goblins in BB usw blieben auch neutral.

Nur ne Idee


----------



## Zhiala (18. Juli 2009)

*will nen Worg* 
Ich finde der Menschenkönig st viiiel zu fremdenfeindlich (er hat mich "Monster" genannt=( ^^) um sowas wie Worgen zur Allianz zu lassen

Da ist es schon naheliegender das die Worgen bei der Horde mitspielen: Verlassene waren auch mal Menschen (und heute wolln die sie nichtmehr haben) und Gilneas liegt neben Silberwald aber weit weg von allen Allie-Startgebieten. 
Goblins sollten neutral bleiben find ich. Sie sind Goldgeile Giftzwege die ihre Loyalität jedem verkaufen würden^^
Von mir aus kann die Allianz ja diese Kuschelbären haben ;p (Pandaren)


----------



## Cheaters (18. Juli 2009)

Also eig. sind die 2 Rassen reine spekulation, die 2 Masken haben nix zu bedeuten...
Ansonsten glaube ich nicht, dass die Worgs zur Allianz kommen. Z.B. im Dämmerwald (Dunkelhain), kämpft die Allianz u.a. auch gegen die Worgs. In Nordend ebenso, in den Grizzlyhügeln wo sich die Menschen indem Lager bei einem gewissen HP-Stand sich in Worgs verwandeln -> deswegen schon unlogisch.
Und das Gnomeregan zu einem Horde Gebiet wird ist echter Bull... Die Horde marschiert doch nicht einfach so durch IF oder durch Dun Morogh/ Loch Modan ohne, dass die Allianz irgendetwas mitbekommt, bzw. etwas macht. 
mfG


----------



## Djip (18. Juli 2009)

Och och...
Ihr hattet wohl alle Spekulatius zu Mittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich fänd's eigentlich super, wenn die beiden Rassen neu dazu kämen.
Allerdings kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen, dass die die normalen Klassen haben. Nen Worg als Mage stell' ich mir schon ulkig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Es heist also: Abwarten, Tee trinken und am Spekulatius knabbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Djip


----------



## Astherian (18. Juli 2009)

@77 klar sind deutsche keine chinesischen server, aber blizzard will ja auch geld machen, von daher ist denen china wahrscheinlich nicht egal

und was wir von einer neuen rasse haben....abwechslung


----------



## pnxdome (18. Juli 2009)

Enweldor schrieb:


> Man könnte auch die Blutelfen einen Sinneswandel vollziehen lassen und sie zur Allianz umbuchen.
> Dann die Goblins plus Worgen zur Horde implementieren.


Und die Lore noch mehr auf dem Kopfstellen? DISASTER!


----------



## Azashar (18. Juli 2009)

Die Pandaren gehen 100% nicht zur Allianz da sie, wenn sie sich einer Fraktion anschließen dann einer friedlichen => HORDE,da Thrall nie kriegerisch handeln möchte.
Dagegen Menschenkönig Vyrnn => rassistisch,immer auf Krieg aus.


----------



## -Migu- (18. Juli 2009)

Ich finde, dass es genug Rassen gibt.
Und Goblins müssen meiner Meinung nach neutral bleiben. Nur weil sie grün sind, heisst das doch nicht, dass sie zur Horde gehören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Worge zur Allianz? Zuviel Gras geraucht oder was? Worge sind "Monster", die gehören eher zur Horde.

Ich fände neue Klassen besser als Rassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber Leute, echt jetzt, was bringt das, hier herum zu spekulieren, Blizz macht doch eh was sie wollen und daran könnt ihr rein gar nichts ändern.
Klar ist es spannend etc., aber egal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Serpen (18. Juli 2009)

aber wenn wieder neue klassen kommen wird wieder gejammert weil die wieder nich gebalanced (siehe dk)


dann lieber neue völker 


worg ftw


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2009)

also ich glaub gie goblins werden neutral und die worgen auch. jedoch glaube ich das man sich bald für eine fraktion entscheiden muss. ich fänds lustig nen worgen zu spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bader1 (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich hab kein Wc3 gespielt und hab noch NIE von Pandaren gehört...und wüsste auch nicht was die mit WoW zu tun haben ;//

Wo leben sie?
Wo kommen sie her?
Was spielen Pandaren in der Geschichte für eine Rolle? 
Etc...

Kann mir das mal pls wer erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage, ich hab kein Wc3 gespielt und hab noch NIE von Pandaren gehört...und wüsste auch nicht was die mit WoW zu tun haben ;//
> 
> Wo leben sie?
> Wo kommen sie her?
> ...


Pandaren sind die Japaner in wow oder chinesen? ach ka  jedenfals kennen sie den weg des samurai wens verstehst, wie genau die da rein passen weis man auch nicht der eizige spielbare pandare war in wc3 in der rpg mission  da hat mein auch net viel erfahren von dem folk, nur das sie wohl jut brauen sollen


----------



## Zizl (18. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Wo leben sie?
> Wo kommen sie her?
> ...



Habe im Internet diesen Text zu den Pandaren gefunden.

Das Pandaren-Imperium, gegründet in alten Zeiten, noch vor der Großen Trennung der Welt, teilte sich Ressourcen und mystisches Wissen mit den hochmütigen Nachtelfen des zentralen Kalimdor. Doch als die rassische Bessenheit der Nachtelfen mit den Mächten der Magie sie immer weiter an den Rand des Wahnsinns trieb, entschieden sich die sanftmütigen Pandaren dazu, ihre Verbundenheit mit den Nachtelfen zu beenden und sie für immer zurückzulassen. Ahnend, das Magie das Ende jeder Rasse bedeuten würde, die leichtfertig mit ihr umgeht, reisten die Pandaren-Clans, oder auch Shao’dins, tief in die heimtückischen Länder des Südens. Dort erbauten die Pandaren einfache, aber wunderschöne Städte aus Stein und robustem Bambusholz. Sie lebten in Frieden für viele Generationen bis der brennende Schatten die Welt einhüllte...

Nach dem Krieg der Urahnen und der darauf folgenden Trennung der Welt wurde das Umfeld der Pandaren immer feindlicher. Gezwungen, mit den frühen Tauren und den aufstrebenden Quilboar-Clans um Nahrung und wertvolles Land zu kämpfen, entwickelten sich die Pandaren in überaus effiziente Krieger. Die pandarischen Windtänzer, Krieger die dünne, delikat ausbalancierte Klingen schwingen, gehörten schnell zu den tödlichsten Schwertkämpfern der Alten Welt. Mit den Windtänzern die ihre Armeen führten, schufen sich die Pandaren ein kleines Imperium in der Steinklauen-Region in Kalimdor’s desolater Einöde. Obwohl die kämpferischen Windtänzer den Frieden im ganzen Pandaren-Reich bewahrten, war es ihre geringe Population die dafür sorgte, das ihr Einfluss niemals über die steinigen Grenzen der Einöde hinausragte.


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

desolate einöde hmmm  wirds da in der nähe von desolace also was geben`?


----------



## Bader1 (18. Juli 2009)

Und wenn ja, woher haben sie aus einer Einöde ala Desolace Bambus O.o


----------



## Allysekos (18. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!
> 
> Punkt aus Ende.
> 
> ...





FAIL:Worgen sind feinde von beiden.
Goblins sind beide Fraktionen egal,die denken nur um ihre Kohle.
Mögliche Rasse auf Hordeseite:Eredar
Mögliche Rasse auf Allyseite:100% Hobbit


----------



## SchokoMac (18. Juli 2009)

Ich will nen Murloc oder ne SChleimkreatur als Char haben :O


----------



## Damatar (18. Juli 2009)

Bader schrieb:


> Und wenn ja, woher haben sie aus einer Einöde ala Desolace Bambus O.o


warscheinlich is desolace dashalb so karg, alles wechgeholzt^^


----------



## RiplexPP (18. Juli 2009)

Galjun schrieb:


> worge -> allianz.. hä? warum ausgerechnet worge?
> vllt. eine neue "böse" druidenart der sich in worg, murloc, raptor und terminator oder was weiss ich was alles verwandeln kann.. rofl!



Vote 4 Terminator 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MyMimimi (19. Juli 2009)

Worgen als rasse!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was kommt als nächstes!? Hasen!? Ratten!? oder doch Grollhufe!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## markbergs94 (19. Juli 2009)

Yuiko schrieb:


> Es würde zumiendest mit dazu passen, dass man seit dem letzten/vorletztem patch 8bitte korrigiert mich) so viele goblins in den horde-städten und auf den zeppelinen findet. das war ja vorher nicht so. trotzdem würd ich worgen eher der hrode zuordnen. (und auch verdammt gern spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



untote waren auch mal menschen und will die allianz die haben... ne , nur wegen der geißel scheisse aber die sollen sich entscheiden links oder rechts ^^


----------



## Holyjudge (19. Juli 2009)

Man ihr werft das alle in den Topf
Goblin = Horde ??
Es gibt dann halt wie bei den Trollen auch versch. Stämme!
Ganz einfach ...


----------



## emuairline (19. Juli 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgXEMGj3vGk <----I

also ich finde das schaut doch schon ganz gut aus, nur leider ist der worg auf der falschen seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eine Neutrale (3th) Fraktion halt ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich das würde für Blizzard wieder eine menge Arbeit werden. 
Die haben ja immer noch eine menge mit der Balance der Klassen zu tuchen und sich dann noch so ein Klotz ans Bein binden?.. 
Naja ich glaube wenn kommen die Wölfe für die Alli und die Goblins für die Horde, ist ja nur fair dann hätte jede 
Fraktion ihre Rasse die am G&G-Weitwurf Tunier Teilnehmen dürfen ;p G&G = Gnom und Goblin.


ps:VorsichtGnomFällt (bald auch goblin)


----------



## Thealon (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich denke es ist Quatsch von Masken auf neue Völker zu schließen.
Sollten aber dennoch Worge und Goblins ins Spiel kommen halte ich die Idee eines zu Beginn neutralen Systems für gut. (so in etwas gibts das in Anarchy Online)

Das Goblins 100% Horde sein Müssen ist absoluter *Schwachsinn*

Goblins gehen immer dahin wo sie gute Gewinne machen können, also bleiben sie manchmal Neutral, da dies mehr Kunden bedeutet, manchmal werden sie zu Piraten... Leute beklauen bringt eben auch Gold, oder aber sie bauen mächtige Konzerne auf die auf niemanden angewiesen sind und Raubbau an der Natur betreiben.

Warum einige Goblins bei der Horde sind und diese mit Technologie beliefern? Ganz einfach weil die Horde von alleine nicht in der Lage ist sich diese Technologie zu beschaffen, sie haben keine Gnome die darüber verfügen. Die Goblins gehen gern zur Horde solange die gut bezahlt, wenn als nächstes die Geißel für Luftschiffe zahlt dann sind die Goblins auch sofort bei Arthas anzutreffen!


Eine Neutrale Fraktion würde auch nicht besonders viel Arbeit kosten, da sie ja nur in ihrem abgeschlossenen Startgebiet neutral sind, also dort keinerlei Kontakt zu anderen Fraktionen haben (eben die die Todesritter). Sobald sie also mit lvl 14 in die weite Welt wollen müssen sie sich entscheiden und dann ist das Problem erledigt, eine wirkliche "neutrale Fraktion" würde es also auch so nicht geben.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

*Senf Modus : On*

Alsoooo....
Ich glaube Goblins würden sehr gut zur Horde passen, ABER Worgen bei der Allianz? Öhm... das kann ich mir nicht gerade vorstellen. 
Hochelfen ginge ja noch. Aber doch keine Worgen, die können doch nichtmal ein Schwert halten.
Die rennen doof in der Gegend rum casten Shadowbolts und haun mit der bloßen Klaue drauf.

Ich kanns mir einfach nicht Vorstellen aber nja....


*Achso ne große Frage an alle:*

*Welche Klassen könnten Goblins bzw. Worgen eurer Meinung nach spielen!?*


----------



## TheGui (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> *Welche Klassen könnten Goblins bzw. Worgen eurer Meinung nach spielen!?*


Todesritter  + irgendwas unwichtiges.


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> *Achso ne große Frage an alle:*
> 
> *Welche Klassen könnten Goblins bzw. Worgen eurer Meinung nach spielen!?*



hmmz für worgen könnt ich mir nicht so richtig stoffis vorstellen

mann muss ein worg mit heiler robe bedeppert aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich stell mir grad einen Worgen in pinker Robe vor... hilft mir jemand dieses Bild aus meinem Kopf loszuwerden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rechthaber (19. Juli 2009)

Ach ich könnte mir Worgen schon vorstellen. Wer hätte damals gedacht dass die Allianz Draenei kriegt? Das waren bis dahin nur diese Tentakelfutzis, plötzlich waren es dann edle, vom Licht erfüllte Typen. 

Bei den Worgen stricken die dann ne ähnliche Geschichte... Ich glaube aber immernoch, dass die Horde die Worgen bekommt (und ich hoffe es auch ^^). Die Allis kriegen Pandas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Golbins...naja, wieso kommen die auch erst jetzt als Halloween-Maske? Hätte nie irgendwen besonders gewundert wenn die z.B. letztes Jahr mit reingepatcht worden wären. 

Aber da das nächste Addon wahrscheinlich richtung Mahlstrom führt wird Undermine bestimmt die neue, neutrale Hauptstadt, das neue Dalaran also. Irgendso eine Stadt muss es ja geben, und das kann ja nur Undermine sein... oder? Und weil da alles voller Goblins ist gibts auch die Masken dazu, tadaa


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich kann mir Worgen einfach nicht Vorstellen... ich mein ein Worgen Hexer ginge ja noch... aber der kann sich dann auch Dämonen beschwören... nee lass mal oO.

Vorallem Worgen können nur mit ner Klaue draufhaun und shadowbolts rumballern oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

das mit der pinken robe is natürlich ne lustige vorstellung x)

aber schon diese aggressive haltung des worgen sagt mir schon iwi das es eher ein nahkampforientiertes volk ist
wär ja schonmal ne abwechslung hingegen blutelfen die nur nach mana aus sind



oder vlt mal nen volk ohne DK wär doch auch mal was ^^

nja glaube aber eher nicht das worgen und goblins inplementiert (sry falls dieses wort falsch geschrieben wurde x) ) werden.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Roester schrieb:


> das mit der pinken robe is natürlich ne lustige vorstellung x)
> 
> aber schon diese aggressive haltung des worgen sagt mir schon iwi das es eher ein nahkampforientiertes volk ist
> wär ja schonmal ne abwechslung hingegen blutelfen die nur nach mana aus sind
> ...



Das kommt hinzu, jedes Volk hat Dk´s doch Goblins + Worgen = Deathknight --> Fail O.o?


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

war nur ne kleine wohl nix bringende gepostete idee .^^


wir werden ja in der nächsten monaten iwann bescheit kriegen ob soetwas in nächster zeit passieren wird.^^

need worg @ Horde neues felliges volk<3


----------



## Rechthaber (19. Juli 2009)

Achso, die Viecher könnten ja auch Wolvar sein, so wie es in dieser tollen Liste steht. Müssen ja net Worgen sein. 
Dann muss man sich auch keine Gedanken über die Story machen, zu den Wolvar kann sich Blizz ja eine beliebige basteln.


----------



## emuairline (19. Juli 2009)

Thealon schrieb:


> Warum einige Goblins bei der Horde sind und diese mit Technologie beliefern? Ganz einfach weil die Horde von alleine nicht in der Lage ist sich diese Technologie zu beschaffen, sie haben keine Gnome die darüber verfügen. Die Goblins gehen gern zur Horde solange die gut bezahlt, wenn als nächstes die Geißel für Luftschiffe zahlt dann sind die Goblins auch sofort bei Arthas anzutreffen!



joar das ist ja auch der grund warum ich meine das die goblins zur horde kommen!

-Sollten die Rassen mit der  nächsten Erweiterung tatsächlich spielbar werden – Chris Metzen,  Blizzards Vice President of Creative Development, und seine Co-Autoren  hätten alle Hände voll zu tun, um die Lore in diese Richtung zu  verbiegen. Allerdings sprechen wir hier von den gleichen Autoren, die  für *The Burning Crusade die Bruchlandung der Exodar inszenierten.*-

ich kenne mich zwar nicht wirklich mit der "Lore" von wow aus, aber es ist bestimmt am leichtesten und bequemsten für blizz die goblins der horde zuzuweisen.

oder die 2 rassen müssen sich in einer quest entscheiden zu welcher fraktion sie möchten!?
aber nen alli und horde worg? naja ist einer zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also wenn ich jetzt nur von denn masken ausgehe kommt der wolf zur alli ;p
die horde hat doch schon ne kuh^^ und so ein kleiner wichtel fehlt noch bei der pÖsen horde^^


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Wolvar sind doch die Teddys ausm Sholazarbecken oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

stimmt.xD
nen bissl am design vom worgen gefummelt und nen neuen namen dafür reingeklatscht
aber ich glaube mal eher nicht das blizz sich es sooo einfahc macht mit nem neuen volk^^


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

emuairline schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt nur von denn masken ausgehe kommt der wolf zur alli ;p
> die horde hat doch schon ne kuh^^ und so ein kleiner wichtel fehlt noch bei der pÖsen horde^^




so dachte ich auch als ich diesen thread gelesn hab.^^

aber dann hab ich mich in einen worg verliebt goblins mochte ich schon immer nicht.^^


----------



## AerionD (19. Juli 2009)

Ich denke die Schreiber von Blizzard können sich wenn sie wollen zu jedem Volk bei jeder Fraktion etwas zusammenbasteln. Ein paar der Worgen sind ja verfluchte Menschen also wäre es ja nicht so abwegig sie bei der Allianz einzuordnen, auch wenn die Allianz bei den Untoten weniger tollerant war.
Und die Goblins sind auf Profit aus, das bedeutet sie sind nur solange neutral wie Neutralität das meiste Gold einbringt, außerdem wären die Goblins die sich der Horde anschließen würden bestimmt nicht vom Dampfdruckkartell.
So oder so, ich glaube erst dann dass ein Volk kommt wenn es offiziell angekündigt oder "versehentlich" etwas durchdringt, wobei mir die Masken ein zu schwaches "etwas" sind.


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (19. Juli 2009)

dann kennt man sich aber nicht aus... da rennt dir im BG n Goblin entgegen und du denkst dir "ahhh, hey Kumpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" und dann siehste: "UPS DAS IST JA EIN FEIND" ..


----------



## Makuma (19. Juli 2009)

wie wärs damit:

goblins werden als neutrale neue rasse eingeführt und beherrschen alle fähigkeiten aller klassen...
wow ist schon lange auf dem weg zum einheitsbrei (siehe MS, Hots, AoE usw.), würde mich also nicht besonders überraschen.

naja ist natürlich übertrieben und eher ironisch gemeint.


mmhh obwohl..... ;-)


----------



## emuairline (19. Juli 2009)

NEIN 
keine neue fraktion.

NEIN
horde bekommt nicht den wolf.

NEIN
ich werde nicht den geplanten fraktionswechsel von blizz in anspruch nehmen.

JAAAAAA
ich bleibe alli und spiel mir nen wolf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        















			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry! hab grade langeweile gc ist abgelaufen!^


----------



## Critical Pain (19. Juli 2009)

Wolvaren:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yunalexa (19. Juli 2009)

Nachdem Garwal aus den Händen der Jäger gewaltsam gerissen wurde, wäre es doch sehr interessant einen Worgen spielen zu können.

Ich fände es auch besser, wenn man sich durch eine Questreihe entscheiden kann zu welcher Fraktion man gehört.
Theoretisch ist das auch gar nicht so schwer machbar.

Zur Zeit gibt es in der Welt 4 Inseln, die man nicht betreten kann und noch mindestens 6 Gebiete auf Kamlimdor/Eastern Kingdoms.
Dazu kommt noch die Welt, die mit der Südsee kommt. Lässt man Worgen und Goblins also auf solchen Inseln starten, ließe sich eine Neutralität gut einbauen. Es würde dann ein Schiff auf jeder Insel geben, das man erst mit Abschluss an seine Fraktionsquestreihe betreten darf. Bis dahin sind Kontakte ausserhalb seiner Rasse nicht möglich (sprich gilde, FL etc)
Mit Stufe 10 würde es dann neben einer Klassenquest noch eine Fraktionsquest geben, die einen letztendlich von seiner Startinsel herunter führt und einem die Welt der gewählten Fraktion eröffnet.

Als mögliche Klassen stelle ich mir folgende vor:

Worgen:
Krieger
Schurke
Magier
Hexenmeister


Goblins:
Schurke
Jäger
Magier
Hexenmeister


Wie man das dann mit den DKs regelt, keine Ahnung.


So far ^^


----------



## Berndl (19. Juli 2009)

Pandaren wären horde 
Alli würde i was andres kriegen


----------



## DonkeyMan (19. Juli 2009)

Sollten es wirklich Worgen und Goblins werden, beibt nur die moeglichkeit Goblins=Horde unf Worgen=Allianz (einfach weil die bindung zwischen Horde und Goblins gross ist und die Allianz braucht keine zweite technikrasse).

Die Goblingebiete koennten aber weiterhin neutral bleiben. Muss ja nicht heissen dass alle Goblins sich der Horde anschliessen (sondern einfach nur eine unterfraktion).

Das wir neutrale Rassen spielen die die Seiten waehlen koennen waere super, aber das wird Blizzard nicht machen.

Problem bei dem ganzen ist aber, Worgen waeren so viel polulaerer. Die verhaeltnis Allianz zu Horde Spielern wurde sich noch weiter zugunsten Allianz dann wenden.


----------



## Pommesbude2 (19. Juli 2009)

Ich hoffe die basteln nicht eine 3te Fraktion... "Tiere"

Wolvaren
Worgen
Murlocs
Eichhörnchen
Zauberbesen ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## MoonFrost (19. Juli 2009)

worgen ---> alli
Goblins ---> horde

vermute ich. ich hoffe es ist nicht wie der TE sagt wie bei den dks


----------



## Roester (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die basteln nicht eine 3te Fraktion... "Tiere"
> 
> Wolvaren
> Worgen
> ...



dann wären murlocs und zauberbeesen überbevölkert.xD

und schau mal wie imba nen eichhörnchen schurke wäre.xDDD

son kleines ding was du nicht sofort sieht und aufeinmal dauerstun und umgenuked.


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (19. Juli 2009)

also mal ehrlich, wenn ich mir die masken genauer ansehe, sind das nun wirklich keine Worgen.

Eher nach irgendeiner katzenähnlichen Gestalt, aber gibt es sowas überhaupt in WoW?^^

hier nochmal das bild..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

doch sieht schon nach worgen aus .... ich wär auch dafür worgen zur horde( und wie das mit der lore aussieht das biegt sich blizzard wieder schön so hin wie sie das haben wolln).... dann fang ich vllt unter umständen eventuell mit wow wieder an


----------



## Werfloh (19. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> doch sieht schon nach worgen aus .... ich wär auch dafür worgen zur horde( und wie das mit der lore aussieht das biegt sich blizzard wieder schön so hin wie sie das haben wolln).... dann fang ich vllt unter umständen eventuell mit wow wieder an



Ich fang wieder an wenn die Worgen zur Allianz kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HappyChaos (19. Juli 2009)

Roester schrieb:


> stimmt.xD
> nen bissl am design vom worgen gefummelt und nen neuen namen dafür reingeklatscht
> aber ich glaube mal eher nicht das blizz sich es sooo einfahc macht mit nem neuen volk^^


LOL sah man doch an den Taunka...ein "neues Volk"...ist klar.Das sind einfach nur Tauren,denen neue Gesichter aufgesetzt wurden und das auch nur bei den männlichen...


----------



## -Migu- (19. Juli 2009)

Pommesbude2 schrieb:


> Hochelfen ginge ja noch.



Hochelfen = Blutelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also geht das mal nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (19. Juli 2009)

überarbeitete worgen fänd ich geil


----------



## Critical Pain (20. Juli 2009)

DonkeyMan schrieb:


> Problem bei dem ganzen ist aber, Worgen waeren so viel polulaerer. Die verhaeltnis Allianz zu Horde Spielern wurde sich noch weiter zugunsten Allianz dann wenden.


Ist doch gerecht.

Zur Zeit gibt es mindestens dreimal soviel Hordler wie Allianzler.


----------



## JP_1018 (20. Juli 2009)

Critical schrieb:


> Ist doch gerecht.
> 
> Zur Zeit gibt es mindestens dreimal soviel Hordler wie Allianzler.




In welcher parallel welt lebst du?

das overall verhältnis von horde zu allianz ist 39% zu 61%...


----------



## Gwen (20. Juli 2009)

Das Geißel-Event hat bereits gezeigt, daß eine dritte Fraktion bereits in das Spiel integriert ist:
Als Ghul war man plötzlich Teil einer dritten Fraktion, die einen gemeinsamen Chat hatte, sich untereinander 
anflüstern konnte, und bei der es Horde und Allianzspielern plötzlich möglich war sich zu unterhalten.
Darum kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen, daß Worgen und Gobblins als (zeitweilig) neutrale Fraktion eingebracht werden.

Was den Einwurf angeht, wie sowas zu realisieren sei, wenn man "den todesritter noch gesund patched":
Worgen und Gobblins sind Rassen keine Klassen. Bis auf ein-zwei Rassenfähigkeiten (vllt Bonus auf Ingi bzw. auf Meleewaffen)
sollten sie sich dann wenig von anderen ihrer Klasse unterscheiden.

In jedem Fall empfinde ich das Spielen eines Gobbos oder Worgs als Bereicherung - wenn auch nur optisch.


----------



## Shadiness (21. Juli 2009)

Es sind neue Masken aufgetaucht die die spekulationen wieder völlig über den haufen werfen und die frage nach einer neuen Rasse bleibt offen.

http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../10128masks.jpg


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

tja da haben wir nun auch die wiblichen Oger als Maske 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und
die Murlocs unterscheiden sich ja nur durch die Farbe ... naja
denke Blizz macht eher (wie es aussieht) langsam alle Humanoide
Rassen zu Masken


----------



## Allysekos (22. Juli 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Goblins sind 100% Horde, somit ist die andere Fraktion 100% Allianz!
> 
> Punkt aus Ende.
> 
> ...





1s: Goblins sind neutral.Darum gibt es auch neutraler AH.
2s: Worgs mögen Horde UND Allianz.Zum Frühstück.



/dagegen


----------



## Allysekos (22. Juli 2009)

Kirimaus schrieb:


> tja da haben wir nun auch die wiblichen Oger als Maske
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naga auch?^^


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Ja Naga auch (sind ja auch Humanoid) und Shadiness hat doch den neuen Link rein
gemacht, ich wiederhol ihn mal noch mal.

Neue Masken


----------



## Nicorobbin (22. Juli 2009)

Undermine wird neutral bleiben und die Goblins vielleicht für die Horde spielbar. 
Worgen werden sich keiner der beiden Fraktionen anschliessen.
Auf die Frage was denn die Allianz bekommt fällt mir eigentlich nur eins ein:
Die Nation von Gilneas schliesst sich der Allianz wieder an.
Vielleicht haben die da irgendeine neue Klasse ausgeknobelt während sie eingeschlossen waren, wer weiss?


----------



## Natsumee (22. Juli 2009)

Goblins werden Garantiert NIE einer Fraktion angehören... die sind und bleiben Neutral.


----------



## noizycat (22. Juli 2009)

Die würden sich maximal der Fraktion anschließen, die das meiste Geld bietet ... *fg*



> Es sind neue Masken aufgetaucht die die spekulationen wieder völlig über den haufen werfen und die frage nach einer neuen Rasse bleibt offen.
> http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../10128masks.jpg



LOL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Musste eh herzlich lachen, dass aus irgendwelchen Halloweenmasken gleich neue Fraktionen geworden sind ...


----------



## C0deX (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Goblins werden Garantiert NIE einer Fraktion angehören... die sind und bleiben Neutral.




Wenn Du Ahnung hättest wüsstest Du das die Goblins schon immer zur Horde gehören bzw ihr näher stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber kommen werden Beide wohl erstmal nicht, nacht dieser komischen Releaseliste kommen doch als nächstes die Pandaren und noch ne Rasse


----------



## Dragó82 (22. Juli 2009)

Natsumee schrieb:


> Goblins werden Garantiert NIE einer Fraktion angehören... die sind und bleiben Neutral.



Ja die vom Dampfdruckkartell wissen das aber sag das mal denen von der *Venture Trading Company* die haben das mit der neutralität nicht so verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was ich damit sagen will es gibt weit aus mehr als eine einzige Goblin Fraktion .


----------



## Kirimaus (22. Juli 2009)

Dragó82 schrieb:


> Ja die vom Dampfdruckkartell wissen das aber sag das mal denen von der *Venture Trading Company* die haben das mit der neutralität nicht so verstanden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben, immerhin ist auch nur ein Trollstamm mit der
Horde verbündet und nicht alle Menschen oder Zwergenvölker gehören zur
Allianz. Also so unrealistisch das eine 3. Goblin Vereinigung sich einer Fraktion
anschliesst, ist das ja auch nicht.


----------



## Jejanim (22. Juli 2009)

/Imagination=on

Es gibt ein neues Startgebiet für Menschen und Orcs: Gilneas. Dort kann ganz normal gequestet werden. Allerdings verwandelt man sich bei Vollmond (alternativ auch immer Nachts) in einen Worg.
Das bringt gewisse Vorteile und Nachteile mit sich.

Beispielsweise mehr AP aber weniger Rüstung in Worgform.

/Imagination=off


----------



## MoonFrost (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo. Also sollten die kommen als neues Volk. Was hätten die den für mounts? Bei goblins noch einigermaßen vorstellbar irgendwas mechanisches. So ein fällrobotter oder ne robospinne. Aber Worgen Oo und was passiert Wenn die worgen der horde angehöhren und sich ein Worg einen reitwolf aus og holt? WoW ab 18 weegen sexuellen anspielungen? Wolf reitet nen wolf??? XD ne spaß bei seite. aber worauf sollten die den bitte reiten. Und vor allem bei den neuen masken is mir was aufgefallen. Wie sollen z.b. naga den auf nem mount sitzen. Die flosse links runter hängen und irgendwie drauf balancieren?^^


----------

